# Wellington "Megaton" Dias Seminar



## arnisador (Feb 21, 2002)

I went to a seminar by Wellington "Megaton" Dias at McVicker's Martial Arts Academy this evening. It was very informative. Mr. Dias was sure to attend to every participant--I am quite new to BJJ and he frequently and patiently helped me. He offered both gi and no-gi, sport and fighting advice on most techniques. I came away with some good techniques and a new perspective. Mr. Dias is also giving a two-day seminar in Urbana-Champaign, IL this weekend.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 12, 2002)

Mr. Dias' site is here.


----------



## Jay Bell (Mar 12, 2002)

arnisator,

I hope you had a good time.  Megaton's school is a few miles from my house and I've always heard that he's very skilled.


----------



## arnisador (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jay Bell _
> 
> *Megaton's school is a few miles from my house and I've always heard that he's very skilled. *



I didn't get to see him go all-out but he was an excellent instructor. I picked up a few subtleties--moving my hips in such a way as to move my body farther over a person than I had thought I could with such a simple movement, for example--and he was very patient with BJJ beginners such as myself and paid attention and gave advice and encouragement. I look forward to seeing him again when I know enough to get more out of it!


----------



## arnisador (Feb 21, 2004)

Another seminar with him here in town on Thursday and I'm now very sore! Great stuff though, and a real nice guy.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 28, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I went to a seminar by Wellington "Megaton" Dias at McVicker's Martial Arts Academy this evening.


 And, again tonight! My son and I had a great time.


----------

